# [Framebuffer] - Image Console aleatoire - off

## jon64

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais avoir des images en fond d'ecran qui changent dans mes consoles.

j'ai lu qqs docs pour mettre une image mais j'aurais aimé savoir si vous avez dejà mis en place ce système de changement.

ex : un changement toutes les 5 minutes.

Cordialement,

Jon64Last edited by jon64 on Wed Jul 08, 2009 9:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum,

pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp ? Merci.

Pour le changement de l'image de fond des consoles, je ne sais pas si c'est possible, du moins je n'ai jamais vu de tel truc.

----------

## jon64

Désolé pour le titre : )

J'ai déjà vu cela sur le portable d'un gars, donc il me semble que c'est possible.

Je laisse le post open et jke reviendrais le completer une fois que j'aurais trouvé sinon  :Wink: 

Merci.

Jon64

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Si tu veut changer de thème, splash_manager avec l'option set dans un script qui liste les thèmes installés et en change toute les 5 minutes serait la solution.

Pour juste changer l'image je ne sait pas mais a partir du moment ou tu sait comment la changer c'est simple de scripter ça !

----------

